# Chain drive tricycle front wheel



## Sulley (Nov 4, 2012)

*WTB Chain drive tricycle front wheel*

I am looking for a complete 20" front wheel and tire just like the one in the picture. Its for a Fleetwing but one from a Colson or any other trike like this one would work. Thanks for any help.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Nov 10, 2012)

Bump Bump.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a sick, weird, idea for you. I was looking for some rubber wheels for some cast iron patio furniture I have, and this guy told me that what I wanted was a large "O" ring. They make them in all kinds of sizes. This guy was a Resto Pro so I would look in this direction


----------



## Sulley (Nov 10, 2012)

What the hell, ill give it a try, Thanks  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Nov 11, 2012)

I think i found something that will work. A hard rubber wheelchair tire, the width is perfect but the size is to big. I can cut it down and super glue it back togieghter and it should work. I will keep you all posted.  Sulley

The origanial front tire is very slim so this should work good.


----------

